# Measles alert after patient travels on plane



## chauffeurcar (Jun 9, 2016)

A measles alert has been issued after a Victorian woman who travelled on a Jetstar flight from Melbourne to Brisbane was diagnosed with the highly-contagious disease.

Keep take care of your self.

Thanks 
Dhanny Sudan


----------

